# pigeon and babies in my balcony



## smhsn (Oct 18, 2016)

Hi all, 

In summer while I was abroad there was pigeons in my balcony nesting, 
The landlord however, removed the nest with my permission, because here in 
Germany people hate pigeons and the pigeons have a very hard life 
when I came back I saw another nest they made on a tool box that was placed in a shelf in my balcony, So, I didnt touch it and ask landlord to clean but they didnt and the pigeons layed two eggs and three weeks ago the two babies came out. 
Now the babies are three weeks and look like pigeon but still cannot fly 
however, my landlord has noticed and warned me for this to clean, \
I called a pigeon club and they said they take the babies and hand feed them in a shelter, 
I am so sad because of the parents now, Is it too bad for them ? is this so inhumane to separate babies from their parent?
please somebody help me, 
Here in Germany the law is so restrict regarding feeding pigeons or keeping in balcony


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

So the babies are still on the balcony? Plse ask the landlord just to wait another 2 or 3 weeks, cause then the babies will be able to fly and leave the balcony to follow the parents. I think it will be cruel just to take them away from the parents. Their parents teach them where to find food, escape from predators etc. If the are handraised by humans, they will not have those survival skills.

In the future, just keep an eye out for future nests and destroy them before any eggs get laid.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I totally agree with Marina. That being said, if the landlord is going to insist, and throw the nest away, which would mean the death of the babies, then you would have no choice.
You said you had told the landlord to clean it but they didn't, and then the babies were hatch? Then if they didn't, why did you not just clean the nest away yourself? Next time you see a nest, please clean it up and just throw it away. You won't catch anything by doing that, and you can avoid this happening again.


----------



## smhsn (Oct 18, 2016)

Well, the landlord already gave warning and that's why I called a pigeon club, 
and the lady from pigeon club said its better we take them now, They have a shelter for pigeons, they will pick them up tomorrow, 
So you think the babies will die if they go to shelter?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

No they won't die at the shelter, it's quite easy to handraise 3 week old pigeons and they will soon start eating seed. What I mean't by "chances of survival": when they get released back into the wild, they won't know where to find food cause they never had parents to teach them that. But I suppose the people from the shelter will be aware of that.

I just hope it is a proper shelter and that they will not be raising the pigeons for training hunting dogs or shooting purposes.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Hope the little guys are rescued by people who can handle three week pigeons. Thank you for caring about them.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Marina B said:


> No they won't die at the shelter, it's quite easy to handraise 3 week old pigeons and they will soon start eating seed. What I mean't by "chances of survival": when they get released back into the wild, they won't know where to find food cause they never had parents to teach them that. But I suppose the people from the shelter will be aware of that.
> 
> *I just hope it is a proper shelter and that they will not be raising the pigeons for training hunting dogs or shooting purposes.*


*
*
Funny..........I was thinking the same thing.

What do you mean it's a pigeon club? A pigeon club for flyers wouldn't normally take them. Just makes me wonder................


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Please do ask the pigeon club what they intend to do with the poor innocent little birds. I would hate for them to be used for dog training or targets.


----------



## smhsn (Oct 18, 2016)

A couple from club took the babies yesterday night, They seem to be nice people who volunteer to help baby pigeons and the injured ones, they also have a website :
http://stadttauben-saarbruecken.jimdo.com/taubenhäuser/
We asked and made sure the babies are in good hands, they also insisted that I always throw away the eggs and destroy nest to avoid more pigeons, We will call next week to ask how the babies are doing, We also made some donation to their website, 
I am happy for the babies, at least now they have a warm place, because at this time of year its so cold outside, 
Today the parents came back to balcony and look for babies, it was so sad to see them looking for babies, we destroyed their nest and cleaned so they probably wont come back. I hope the parents get over this soon


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'm glad they are safe, but I also feel bad for the parents. Please avoid all this happening again by getting rid of any nest that birds start to build. Don't wait till they lay the eggs. Eventually they will give up and go elsewhere.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Thanks for rescueing them and making sure they ended up in a good place.


----------

